# POOR SERVICE AFTER THE SALE



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I looked at that machine but not seeing any reviews scared me away. Still looking for a drum sander.


----------



## Dautterguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Well your 18 months into a FIVE YEAR WARRANTY. Crate it up ,get a return number and call UPS. Problem solved.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow. Sorry for that experience. If you don't return it, perhaps converting it to a hook and loop sandpaper would help some. Another thing that helps is running a band of strapping tape around the ends of the sand paper so that it doesn't come loose. Hope they get it resolved for you quickly!


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I will never buy a Delta product again because of the way I was treated after buying my Unisaw. I'm sorry that you are getting a taste of what Delta calls customer service.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Return it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I left Delta products in 1992; since then I won't purchase a Delt or Porter Cable- no regrets.
Push the envelope and get your money back.


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

You are supposed to sober up before posting here. 

On a more serious note, sorry to hear all the problems, I would just return it at this point.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Delta is a Taiwanese owned company now and they have abandoned their loyal customers over the last several decades. They no longer provide parts for their machines more than a few years old. I wish you could have found out about the company a little sooner. Good luck and don't compromise with them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1
Returns sometimes can be difficult but be persistant- hopefully you will pervail- NO compromises "just refund my money!" but don't be rude about it- Let us know, I would be interested in hearing your results 2017.

As anside "back in 1990" there was no phone numbers to Delta and Porter Cable; correspondance was done by mail or they would schedule a traveling company rep to meet you at the store of purchase to disscuss the "situation". It was difficult but I got my refund, but it was like pulling theeth. NO Delta or Porter Cable for me.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 4 delta machines a Unisaw made in US before they sent production to china, drill press, 13" planer and 20" scroll saw. I ordered extra parts (not needed for repairs) for the scroll saw and they only took 4 days. I am sorry about your luck. I have not needed any repair parts for any of my machines I must Iiving right.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the problems with Delta. They are not the same company they were . Years ago (70's) they stocked replacement parts for everything they ever produced and when they sold everything was dumped.

I purchased a Grizzly G1066Z 24" DRUM SANDER -V/S and have had zero problems and the reason I purchased it was that they stock replacement parts for there tools.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm actually shocked that a Delta rep hasn't been on the forums to clear the air over any of these reviews. You would think that 9 out of 10 comments saying that they are done with Delta would wake them up.

I purchased a Supermax drum sander 2 years ago and that thing is a beauty.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm down to one Delta tool in my shop, and there will never be anything Delta in my shop again because of the worst customer service I've ever experienced in 50 years of woodworking.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out Klingspor woodshop for your replacement sandpaper rolls, they come in bulk rolls, pre-marked by size so you just cut the angle that is marked on the roll for your size.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I too wondered about the booze


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I too wondered about the booze
> 
> - robscastle


The review is literally one run-on sentence with random punctuation and capitalization. I didn't even bother reading it, something about a sander.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Cabo- I understand; for me all I needed to see or read was "Delta"....


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Delta doesn't blow from the west, as it only sucks from the far east.


----------



## cabo (May 4, 2013)

I know it hard to believe But I do Not drink , I just have real bad grammar , If I had better grammar I would have been rich LOL, Klingspor is where i was getting the sand paper for this machine, I bought delta per cut paper at circle Saw in Texas. Yesterday I went down to the repair shop 50 miles away to see want the problem is and they said they are waiting on some lock clips , so I took some picture of it and looked all over Panama city for them and never could find them , 8 stores later I gave up , so it is now a waiting game

thanks a lot for listening all my rambling


----------



## cabo (May 4, 2013)

> Sorry to hear about the problems with Delta. They are not the same company they were . Years ago (70 s) they stocked replacement parts for everything they ever produced and when they sold everything was dumped.
> 
> I purchased a Grizzly G1066Z 24" DRUM SANDER -V/S and have had zero problems and the reason I purchased it was that they stock replacement parts for there tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## cabo (May 4, 2013)

> Sorry to hear about the problems with Delta. They are not the same company they were . Years ago (70 s) they stocked replacement parts for everything they ever produced and when they sold everything was dumped.
> 
> I purchased a Grizzly G1066Z 24" DRUM SANDER -V/S and have had zero problems and the reason I purchased it was that they stock replacement parts for there tools.
> 
> ...


does that sand have hook and loop on the whole drum or just the ends


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Too bad about your problems.

It would make things much easier to read if people would use some paragraph breaks instead of one long long one. People are much more likely to read and understand the topic if it is easier to read.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Too bad about your problems.
> 
> It would make things much easier to read if people would use some paragraph breaks instead of one long long one. People are much more likely to read and understand the topic if it is easier to read.
> 
> - Redoak49


Yes on paragraphs spacing but a strong disgust for the mention of booze and grammar by two responders above. It is this type of battering, that hurts this site.
Cabo you keep posting- you made your point just fine. Let us know of your results


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> Yes on paragraphs spacing but a strong disgust for the mention of booze and grammar by two responders above. It is this type of battering, that hurts this site.
> Cabo you keep posting- you made your point just fine. Let us know of your results
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Agree 100%. I used to post daily on LJ's but constant comments like those on many of the threads have really turned me off of this site. Not sure why people feel it's acceptable behaviour .


----------



## cabo (May 4, 2013)

> Wow. Sorry for that experience. If you don t return it, perhaps converting it to a hook and loop sandpaper would help some. Another thing that helps is running a band of strapping tape around the ends of the sand paper so that it doesn t come loose. Hope they get it resolved for you quickly!
> 
> - PPK


 well with me using double stick tape it was working good, but are you sujecting just run packing tape on the end I finish wrapping the sandpaper

thanks for any help


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Too bad about your problems.
> 
> It would make things much easier to read if people would use some paragraph breaks instead of one long long one. People are much more likely to read and understand the topic if it is easier to read.
> 
> ...


Desert Woodworker is always a great voice of reason at this site . you are the best


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

> Too bad about your problems.
> 
> It would make things much easier to read if people would use some paragraph breaks instead of one long long one. People are much more likely to read and understand the topic if it is easier to read.
> 
> ...


Agreed! This place is too grumpy for me. I don't visit or post nearly as much as I use to. I get way more laughs on websites like slickdeals.com.


----------



## cabo (May 4, 2013)

> I too wondered about the booze
> 
> - robscastle


I am nearly 60 year old , I barely know what nouns and verbs are, I defiantly don't know what adverbs. Learning spelling. punctuation, and sentencing i could never understand , But On a good note ,if any of you want to rewrite it you are welcome to do so

Cabo


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I simply made a suggestion to add some paragraph breaks and I am called grumpy. I read the forum on a tablet and a post with about 40 lines and one paragraph break is difficult to read. My eyes are not as good as they used to be.

If you write a post and want more people to read and understand it, then put a few breaks in it. If you want people to better understand your post, make it easier to read.

Just call me Grumpy…........


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I simply made a suggestion to add some paragraph breaks and I am called grumpy. I read the forum on a tablet and a post with about 40 lines and one paragraph break is difficult to read. My eyes are not as good as they used to be.
> 
> If you write a post and want more people to read and understand it, then put a few breaks in it. If you want people to better understand your post, make it easier to read.
> 
> ...


I think seeing impaired would then fit you better than grumpy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Like any company Delta has a big cheese in charge. CEO, President etc etc. Take some time to make notes, write a proper draft. Have it reviewed by someone that can write clearly and concisely. (This helps to keep emotions out of it.) No demands should be made, just present the issue, and ask for help getting this machine fully functional.

It will take time for the letter to arrive and someone to get involved. Be patient. I once sent in a letter as above over a loan issue with the company I worked for. I was unable to get a loan because they could not pay off a 2 cent balance from previous loan. Turns out it was a computer code error and nobody knew so they ignored my repeated calls to investigate.

Sent in the letter and waited. The VP called me 3 days later to tell me they fixed the issue with the computer program. My loan was approved and even got a $500 bonus for finding the problem to begin with.

As far as Delta quality, as others have said they have gone down since mid 90"s. I have two contractors saws from before that time and they still work well. The new stuff I feel is just not the same quality standard the company once was known for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

"Sent in the letter and waited. The VP called me 3 days later to tell me they fixed the issue with the computer program. My loan was approved and even got a $500 bonus for finding the problem to begin with."

A lot of truth in what you say- my similar problem with Delta was ugly (1990's) Then the story continues.. sell the "Name" and what do they offer - re Branding


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is my own version of rebranding.










Made this box of drawers to fit exactly between the shelf space. Painted red, then thought hey I have an extra Snap On emblem that would be a good joke.

See entire write up here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108171


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Why the 3 stars? Sounds like no stars to me.

-Madts.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Sorry that Delta is not the company it used to be. My old delta tools are great especially Unisaw, and actually my very old Sears tools were great values considering that they lasted decades.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

> Sorry to hear about the problems with Delta. They are not the same company they were . Years ago (70 s) they stocked replacement parts for everything they ever produced and when they sold everything was dumped.
> 
> I purchased a Grizzly G1066Z 24" DRUM SANDER -V/S and have had zero problems and the reason I purchased it was that they stock replacement parts for there tools.
> 
> ...


Has hook and Loop on the whole drum. There are two drums where both have full Hook and Loop.


----------



## alysonsdad (Mar 4, 2011)

If delta is so bad, who is better?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> If delta is so bad, who is better?
> 
> - alysonsdad


Quite a comment, from you? - What do you bring to this discussion? 
Any thoughts on rebranding?
Then welocome…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

There was a Delta history lesson here somewhere a year or two ago - maybe longer. In short, Delta has had several owners over the years. Every new owner got nothing but the name pretty much. That is, they got no tooling or documentation on the old (last year's) machines. So, they don't have any parts and they don't have any tools or drawings with which to make them.

Sad state of affairs.


----------

